# Empire Wold



## thamestug (Jun 7, 2008)

The Icelandic Coastguard have found and identified the wreck of Empire Wold which disappeared with the loss of all crew and without trace off Iceland 74 years ago. There is info and pics here
http://thamestugs.co.uk/MANAGED-TUGS.php [scroll down page]


----------



## robin (Jun 23, 2005)

Well done Pete, you have worked on that history for a long time ! At least the families now have closure.
Regards, Robin W.S.S. Chatham.


----------



## thamestug (Jun 7, 2008)

Many thanks Robin, hope all is well with you.


----------



## Bill.B (Oct 19, 2013)

Thames tug site is wonderful. The Dunkirk logs are truly fascinating. A lot of the barges I know well and have sailed on. Ena, Pudge, Tollesbury, Glenway and more. The crew logs bring such a vivid picture of those terrible times. Dover harbour must have been shear mayhem as well. 
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## drivererer (Mar 4, 2011)

*Great article*



thamestug said:


> The Icelandic Coastguard have found and identified the wreck of Empire Wold which disappeared with the loss of all crew and without trace off Iceland 74 years ago. There is info and pics here
> http://thamestugs.co.uk/MANAGED-TUGS.php [scroll down page]


Very sad - Poor buggers.


----------

